# Kuiu camo?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on it? I bow hunt a lot, does anyone know how well it works for concealment? And it's fairly pricey is the quality worth the price?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Of all the technical type camo clothing they all are fairly similar in materials used so with that said I would think they are similar in quality IMO. I haven't used Kuiu much but I got a bunch of the kryptek and love it. Love the pattern and military background of the company.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have it and I like it all that I have bought with the exception of the t-shirt that I bought off the Teton line.

That shirt wouldn't probably be bad, if I didn't already have their merino wool base layer.

I prefer the Chinook Jacket and Pants for most hunting applications. I do not have the tiberon series, but I imagine that would be probably the best for an early season bow hunt. Chinook wouldn't be a bad option either.

The issue with Kuiu isn't quality it is availability.

As far as concealment, it works well at breaking up your outline. I am a believer that the only camouflage that can keep you concealed in every environment is a ghillie suit with the natural vegetation in the area.

Modern camouflage patterns are less about blending in and more about making you look like nothing at all.

Making you look like nothing at all will work in every environment along as your movement is not caught.

This video series runs through 8 different patterns 




Older patterns make people look like big back blobs at distances, the newer patterns don't do it as much.

Let me recap - The reason that you would buy premium camouflage should be based on the performance of the gear more than the pattern itself. I like Kuiu and others will like First Lite/Sitka more, but they will all work about the same.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The issue with Kuiu isn't quality it is availability.


I forgot about availability. That is one of Kuiu's biggest turn-offs for some people.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have several kuiu items and love them all. Their quality is top notch and the fit really seems to fit my build. I have the vias pattern and it seems to work well but as others have said I wouldn't buy it for the pattern. It's top quality gear at slightly lower prices than Sitka with some availability issues, though they have been improving in that area.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

